# input output error while pinging and fdisk [solved]

## Majed17

i downloaded install-amd64-minimal-20150709.iso and tried to install gentoo, networking worked fine, ping worked, traceroute gave input output error. i read about the error and some write that it could be a hardware problem but i am installing on esx5.1i and there are lots of other machines so i doubt it is hardware. tried fdisk with same result.

some recomended to install gentoo from http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

but on this iso i can't even ping, it gives:

```
zsh: input/output error: ping
```

is the problem occuring because i am using a 64bit iso or is it something else?Last edited by Majed17 on Fri Jul 31, 2015 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grooveman

Maybe this is a dumb question, but are you sure your gateway is properly configured?  Try issuing a 'route' command to verify....

----------

## Majed17

i tried another disk installation install-x86-minimal-20150728.iso and there i managed to fdisk but mkswap command produces the input/output error. i reduced the swap partition from 2GB to 512 MB but still input/output error.

is it something to do with the esxi5.1, perhaps there is a working iso that i am missing ?

----------

## grooveman

Are you sure your architecture is set properly on your vm?  Are you booting to a gentoo cd of the same type (i.e. 64bit mode for a 64bit system)?  It really sounds like an architecture issue.

----------

## Majed17

well you are right. it was linux (other) kernel 2.6.x 64bit. i tried the admin cd amd64 with linux (other) 64bit but still reach a point where the error occured.

i then tried the rescue cd with linux (other) kernel 2.4.x 64bit and i was finally able to install gentoo.

i guess gentoo have not been able to fix the live cd throughout the years.

----------

